# Nice one from 05/08/06



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## CountryKat (Jun 12, 2006)

Is that from the same little lake as the other picture you have?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

We're spoiled rotten around here. There are at least 5 lakes within an hour of here that you could expect a 10 lber or better from and many more waters close by that have good populations of smaller 'eyes.
Heres a Crappie from last night- (one of about 50 caught)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Hollywood, Do you work at all????? Or is fishing your work?

Lucky Guy!!!! Nice fish................AGAIN!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

djleye-
You got the "Lucky Guy" part right. Blessed actually! I work pretty hard 8-5 but the evenings & nights are for fishing. Unless there is a kids choir concert (like tonight) or a band concert (like tommorow night) or a HS graduation (like saturday) I go when I can. I don't golf, bowl, take ceramics classes, etc.-- I fish & hunt. I've been fishing the same waters for over 30 years and I've paid attention while I was doing it so I've learned a few things. The main thing I've learned is how much I still don't know! It helps that where I live has the best & most diverse freshwater fishing of any area I know of. Life is GOOD!


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

OK...now I NEED to know where you live so I can move there. Or if I already live by there then I NEED lessons! :lol:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Scott-
Upstate New York. Cheap houses, No jobs but THE best freshwater fishing in the country. And the hunting ain't too shabby either. We shot these over cardboard cut-out silhouttes hiding in hedgerow last season. Fullbodies & blinds this year- LOOKOUT!


----------

